# How do your store your Ground Turkey?



## Strange_Evil (Jun 15, 2011)

We'll up into now it seems the only thing i really haven't covered in tegu care is how to go about storing my ground turkey. I never really gave it much thought. Not until i picked up my Cod oil today. 

How do you store and prepare yours(Bite size or Some other way)? I was thinking of just rolling it up in small balls after i add the cod oil and sitting it back in the package that will be in a zip lock bag. Sounds cool? Let me know how your store your's please. Thanks!


----------



## montana (Jun 15, 2011)

After I mix with the cod liver oil I roll them up into little balls and freeze them on a cookie sheet then bag ..

When I first got mine I would roll them up in [pinkie mouse ]like shapes [his favorite ]and he was more likely to pick them up ..


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I mix all of my turkey fish oil fruits and veggies for the week divide and put into glad Tupperware then I freeze it.


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

I take baseball size amounts and put them in ziplock bags and freeze.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 15, 2011)

I buy 3 or 5 lb packets... make hamburger patty sized chunks... put each chunk in a ziplock bag... toss them all in a container in the freezer...

2 patties makes a meal for my Tegu... though I usually use one patty and something else...

I also use the same patties to make myself Turkey Burgers which is why I do not add calcium or fish oil to the mix before freezing (I made that mistake once and ewwwwwww)


----------



## montana (Jun 15, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> I buy 3 or 5 lb packets... make hamburger patty sized chunks... put each chunk in a ziplock bag... toss them all in a container in the freezer...
> 
> 2 patties makes a meal for my Tegu... though I usually use one patty and something else...
> 
> I also use the same patties to make myself Turkey Burgers which is why I do not add calcium or fish oil to the mix before freezing (I made that mistake once and ewwwwwww)



What not enough cod liver oil ???


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 15, 2011)

I scooped up a bunch of 3lb containers for $5 each last week, I put about a lb a bag and froze it that way. I might need to try them in ball shapes, my tegus don't seem to make messes but it might help with convenience. I don't add anything to it until its thawed and ready for feeding. I too use them for people food! I don't think I want to eat a reptile multivitamin.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just buy it fresh every week. I hate thawing food. I easily go through a pound a week between my lizards.


----------



## entropy (Jun 16, 2011)

I go through a pound a week, and I only have two lizards  I do freeze everything first though, I've found that the turkey keeps way better once its thawed rather than just using it fresh. I cut up a bunch of lettuce, fruits, eggs shells, hard boiled eggs, a little calcium powder and some cod oil, mix it all up and throw it in my fridge in a Tupperware container.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 16, 2011)

_Depends on the meat,.. if its something I also eat or not. If it is I just separate it into smaller portions and freeze it. If I don't eat it then I add what ever to it put it in an ice cube tray or bag and then freeze it._


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 16, 2011)

Just curious, anyone ever experiment with bison meat for them??? I know it's suppose to be quite a bit better than regular beef, tastes better, just wasn't sure if it would have any drawbacks to it.


----------



## montana (Jun 16, 2011)

You could feed it most anything you have on hand .... 

Bison is quite good especially the hump ribs ...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank's guys and gals for the input, really helpful. I picked up some cookie sheet to roll them up on and three containers to store away.

@Toby, ahh man that suck's lol, thanks for that HUGE heads up.

@Montana , Sounds cool, i'm going to do that... 

Sorry it took so long to reply to my own thread, regents are killer right now.......


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jun 21, 2011)

I just roll mine into balls and freeze them.



> Just curious, anyone ever experiment with bison meat for them??? I know it's suppose to be quite a bit better than regular beef, tastes better, just wasn't sure if it would have any drawbacks to it.



Animal protein is animal protein. Bison meat isn't significantly different than beef or turkey.


----------

